# [solved] xen installation

## grim

hallo leute,

folgendes problem bei der xen installation:

bei dem glic update von 2.6.1 >> 2.8_p20080602 bricht der compiler ab und meldet mir folgenden fehler:

```
.../src_install.eblit: line 216: i686-pc-linux_gnu-srip: command not found
```

kann sich irgendeiner einen reim dareuf machen?

ein paar infos:

kernel: 2.6.25-gentoo-r7

gcc version: 4.1.2 (gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)

gruss

grimLast edited by grim on Mon Sep 08, 2008 11:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## grim

hallo,

ich gleube ich hab' den fehler gefunden. der gcc gibt komischerweise als taget i486-pc-linux-gnu aus. kann das der fehler sein, oder bin ich da auf dem holzweg?

gruss 

gis

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

hast du an den CFLAGS rumgespielt ohne auf das Howto zu achten?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## grim

hallo stefan,

grade schon  :Smile:  .... hab die cflags umgestellt auf i486. scheint jetzt zu gehen. aber warum in gottes nahmen arbeitet der gcc mit taget 486.

ich hab schon einiges compilieren lassen - nie irgendwelche probleme.

naja, das problem ist gelöst....  :Rolling Eyes: 

danke für die antwort.

gruss

grim

----------

## bbgermany

Es gibt da ein Howto, wie man den CHOST und die CFLAGS sauber ändern kann. Vielleicht solltest du da mal nachlesen.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml?style=printable

MfG. Stefan

----------

## grim

Hallo Stefan,

habe jetzt das system korrekt umgestellt - geht ohne probleme.

danke für den tipp.

gruss

grim

----------

